# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Baby monitors, SafeToSleep, Sterling Heights, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - SafeToSleep

----------


## Airicist

SafeToSleep Infant Breathing and Sleep Monitor - Clinicall Validated

 Published on Sep 26, 2012




> The SafeToSleep Sleep and Breathing Monitor is the only baby monitor in the world that can monitor the breath wave, activity, sound, and movement of your baby and alarm you if your baby has an irregular breathing event.
> 
> The SafeToSleep system is smartly designed, intuitive, and takes less than five minutes to set up and begin using. Simply place your baby on the SleepMat™, connect to your smartphone (or included Parent Unit) and you'll instantly begin monitoring the breathing and activity of your baby!
> 
> If your baby encounters an irregular breathing event like an increase in breathing rate, decrease in breathing rate, or cessation of breathing, the SafeToSleep monitor will sound an alarm and send an alarm to your smartphone or parent unit to provide you with the precious time you need to take action.
> 
> The SafeToSleep monitor also generates reports on your baby's sleep time and sleep quality. Imagine knowing exactly how much sleep your baby is getting each day and night. Now, imagine being able to determine the quality of your baby's sleep. With the SafeToSleep monitor you can! This type of information has never before been available and will change the way you understand and care for your baby.
> 
> The SafeToSleep Sleep and Breathing Monitor contains patent pending technology that was invented specifically for infant monitoring. Here are some of the innovations were most proud of:
> ...

----------


## Airicist

SafetoSleep STS100 Baby Sleep wellness and Breath Monitor

Published on Jan 11, 2016




> SafetoSleep STS100 Baby Sleep wellness and Breath Monitor video for baby sleep wellness.
> This Sleep wellness monitor, track Sleep & Breath activities in real-time and most important, human can sleep on it for long hours as the breath sensing surface has NO Electromagnetic Radiation because of using FibreOptics technology which is Light, making it very safe.

----------

